# Burn files from RCA Digital Recorder



## fralo4truth (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi friends,

I recently purchased a RCA Digital Recorder for recording sermons. It is a USB device. Once I pull the file off, though, it is in .wav format. In trying to burn it to a CD using either Nero or Infrarecorder it gives me some sort of bad format error message. I tried converting it to .mp3 but it still wouldn't burn.

If any of you use this recorder, and could tell me the best way to convert its files onto CD, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would use Audacity to import the file. You can save it as .wav or .mp3 and then burn it. I recommend the mp3 format because it takes up less space on the comp. This is what I do for my RCA Digital Recorder.


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 24, 2011)

fralo4truth said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I recently purchased a RCA Digital Recorder for recording sermons. It is a USB device. Once I pull the file off, though, it is in .wav format. In trying to burn it to a CD using either Nero or Infrarecorder it gives me some sort of bad format error message. I tried converting it to .mp3 but it still wouldn't burn.
> 
> ...



This may be more than a conversion problem. Hopefully Audacity fixes it. If it doesn't, then you need to check your CD Drive by burning a disk using the Windows installed burner. Drag files into the empty CD and it should ask what you want to do. If that works, then it is a problem with your two burner programs. Conversion shouldnt be an issue with burning to the CD.


----------



## fralo4truth (Jun 24, 2011)

Using the RCA Digital Voice Manager, I can make the .voc into a .wav. When I try burning it, it gives me an 'Inappropriate coding file in ..." error.


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 24, 2011)

fralo4truth said:


> Using the RCA Digital Voice Manager, I can make the .voc into a .wav. When I try burning it, it gives me an 'Inappropriate coding file in ..." error.



Forum posts dealing with the issue: forums.infrarecorder.org &bull; View topic - Error: "Inappropriate audio coding in file"Hope this helps.


----------

